# Getting raccoon out of my attic



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I once had to remove a raccoon from a heating system. Don't ask how it got in there :whistling2:

Open a few cans of sardines in a live trap and see what happens.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The noise you hear may be the squirrels trying to get back in---they do that.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

Might be a bit dangerous in close quarters -- but I had a lot of luck using ammonia to get a ground hog out from my deck. I soaked some rags, tossed them under the deck, and after a few days he was gone. Well, not really gone, he took residence under my neighbors deck :whistling2: .


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I doubt that an animal the size of a raccoon is trapped in there. If so, it would be trashing the attic, clawing thru drywall, paneling, etc. They are not passive animals when trapped, threatened. You may have mice/rodents. Throw mouse bait packs to the edges of the attic, in all directions and wait a few days.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a family of raccoons living in my attic, my neighbor saw them going to and fro for months- thought they were "cute". They left after a week of constant *talk radio*, not music on the nearby radio.

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you get to the point you have to grab the ****, grab behind its neck and hind feet at the same time, that sucker will eat you alive with its teeth and will cut you to ribbons with its hind feet if you don't.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

You can also try playing Justin Bieber.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi mbb I'm Chris from Home Depot and I feel your pain on this. I think me and most of my customers spent all of last winter doing battle with squirrels in attics, crawls, etc. In my case every morning around 8am the squirrels would start what I can only imagine was their morning cardio routine. Pest control captured about 8! The soffit hole they came through was patched and all was good...for about a week. Setting a baited trap is a good option to try and get rid of your remaining visitors, I've not had much success with the radio solution however. Good luck to you with this, just remember this isn't going to be a done in one most likely. Get rid of one set and another will find a way in. Oh and as one poster mentioned if it were racoon's you would definitely know it, they get super rowdy if they feel trapped :surrender:. If it does end up being a raccoon though my advice is to have a professional come out to remove it.
Cheers,
ChrisFixit


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know they love marshmallows, cause they had a field day with them during the night on our last camping trip. lol May try baiting with those.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A pro trapper gave me this bait---worked well----Marshmallows,peanut butter and pancake syrup -

Caught 4 ***** and 4 skunks using it!


----------

